# E-Z Engine (Jingle bell engine)



## vascon2196 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been building this little engine while building my Henry Ford replica engine. I teach part-time and thought this would be a great little manufacturing project for the students. All aluminum and store bought fasteners. It runs great....the video isn't the greatest but the pics came out o.k.

I found these plans online entitled "Jingle Bell engine". I modified it slightly based on the stock that I had.




















Being a CAD guy by nature I had to model it in Solid Works first


----------



## Hamstn (Jun 3, 2010)

You did a good job. Video is good enough to see it run and hear why it is called "jingle bell"


----------



## vascon2196 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 4, 2010)

A unique sounding engine.

Looks good too.

Thanks for the photos and videos.

SAM


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Pretty neat, that one is. I'm glad to see an example of it built and its unique sound. Well done Vascon.

BC1
Jim


----------



## vascon2196 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks again guys....I just hope the students like it.

Chris


----------

